

Ask HN: What's your bounce rate against modal popups? - rhizome

If you use page-blocking mailing-list signup forms, modal popups, or any other content-obscuring link-doors on your site, how many people hit those pages and then only the back button? That is, what percentage of visitors only ever view the form without filling it out, clicking any buttons, or even the window-close 'X'? Is the bounce rate a lot higher for these pages than unencumbered ones? By how much?
======
philiphodgen
Anecdote: I see these popups and immediately leave the site. A popup demanding
my attention tells me all I need to know about the site operator and what to
expect while I'm there. 100 http calls for all sorts of crap. Analytics up the
wazoo. That is what is important to the site owner. The user's pleasure? Not
so much.

Mantra: Attraction, not promotion.

~~~
mootothemax
_Anecdote: I see these popups and immediately leave the site_

But are _you_ the target audience? People who work in technical fields
generally have a _way_ lower tolerance for things like this than the general
public.

~~~
rhizome
Which is exactly what I'm asking for.

